# "Shepton outdoor leisure show"



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

I previously posted at this forum stating that i will be at shepton leisure show in january and inviting MHF members to come along and say hello with the benefit also of a special offer to club members.Obviously some moderator in his wisdom and without the courtesy to inform me has removed my topic.I personally thought i was contributing something to MHF members and for the benefit of *Suenliam* who asked me the question of (Hallo Boosters, that sounds great  ............... err - what\'s remapping :? :? :? )i will have the courtesy to reply.
Remapping is increasing the power and torque of your vehicle,making the driving more pleasurable,less gear changing and better fuel consumption.
For the benefit of said moderator i hope this complys with your policies?
All suggestions kindly received good or bad
Regards
Alex


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Alex
well since joining MHF you have used it primarily as an advertising podium for your business, you have posted a couple of times now and each post has been a commercial type post aimed at attracting business

Your post has been moved to a hidden area of the site by a moderator for the following reason. "It is against our forum rules"



> Advertising in the forums
> NO advertising for commercial sites is allowed in the forums.
> 
> This includes posting references to other sites that you have a personal commercial interest in.
> ...


I have removed your avatar as it is also advertising your own business website. Please do not continue this.

If you wish to advertise a discount offer for MHF then email me at admin @ motorhomefacts.com and your offer will be promulgated in the standard discounts sections of the website and mentioned in the newsletter


----------

